# Seeking D&D group in Cheyenne area!



## Sunseeker (Jul 18, 2013)

My wife and I used to be regular gamers until our local group fell apart.  But we're terribly bored and looking for a mature group of players to either participate in a D&D game of my own making or for someone else.  I only run 4e but we're both played 3.X/Pathfinder and 4e, we're willing to give DDN a shot and we're familiar with Star Wars SE and Deadlands.  While we're interested in other games, we'd like to stick with what we know for now.  We don't have kids, but work M-F 9-5, so we prefer weekend games.

Hit me up if you're interested!


----------

